# Which hiking forum software is your favorite?



## Greg (May 13, 2002)

Now that the three major Northeast hiking discussion forums are using modern BBS software, which one is your favorite? Why?

*AlpineZone Message Forums* - software used: phpBB

*AMC Bulletin Boards* - software used: FuseTalk

*Views from the Top* - software used: vBulletin


----------



## riverc0il (May 13, 2002)

phpBB is by far and away the best.  php rules!  hehe.  strictly physically speaking, alpinezone definately has the best 'looking' forums, and is very easy to use.  we just need some more people on here!

vBulletin can be GREAT if it's done right.  VFTT does it pretty well, i've seen a lot better forums using that package.  the overall lay out over there could use some work, it's got great potential.

the AMC boards: WTF!  FuseTalk is ugly!  that's the first forum i've ever seen use FuseTalk, i've never heard of it.  yuck.  at least they'll get rid of the trolls and i might actually start reading and posting there again.  i've been on a year long hiatus cause i got sick of the trash.  and shame on AMC for using their registration process to gain personal info (i.e. requiring last name which i put a bogus name down) and also for blatent use of promotional/SPAM (e.g. you must uncheck a box if you don't want to receive email from them - why are they using their forum for promotional purposes i have no idea.  they went from having a total hands off policy on their boards to trying to exploit them.

thank goodness for good, solid unbiased forums such as this and VFTT!


----------



## Greg (May 14, 2002)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> phpBB is by far and away the best.  php rules!  hehe.  strictly physically speaking, alpinezone definately has the best 'looking' forums, and is very easy to use.  we just need some more people on here!


Thanks for the kind words. I agree that phpBB is great software - very easy to customize. In fact, I submitted this green and tan "Trail" theme I created to their styles directory and to date over 1,700 people have downloaded it! 



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> we just need some more people on here!


Here's where our current members come in. You can help us grow by recommending these forums to your hiking friends and family! Our goal is to become the best board for the Northeast mountain enthusiast community.



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> vBulletin can be GREAT if it's done right.  VFTT does it pretty well, i've seen a lot better forums using that package.  the overall lay out over there could use some work, it's got great potential.!


Agreed. I'm sure Darren's site will evolve.



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> the AMC boards: WTF!  FuseTalk is ugly!  that's the first forum i've ever seen use FuseTalk, i've never heard of it.  yuck.  at least they'll get rid of the trolls and i might actually start reading and posting there again.  i've been on a year long hiatus cause i got sick of the trash.  and shame on AMC for using their registration process to gain personal info (i.e. requiring last name which i put a bogus name down) and also for blatent use of promotional/SPAM (e.g. you must uncheck a box if you don't want to receive email from them - why are they using their forum for promotional purposes i have no idea.  they went from having a total hands off policy on their boards to trying to exploit them.


I agree. FuseTalk is pretty weak, IMO. The biggest gripe I have about it (and vBulletin for that matter) is that if you want to change formatting of your post, i.e. make a word bold, you get these silly pop-up windows to enter the text. The code is then inserted at the end of your message body, even if the word you wanted to format was earlier in the body. With phpBB, just highlight the word and click a format button. Easy! Navigation in FuseTalk is also pretty clunky.

I'm not sure what the AMC's use of the Email notification will be (I unchecked it to), but I would hope it's for their own promotional purposes only. At least you get the option to turn it off. I wouldn't expect that your Email address goes beyond the AMC. I don't use the forums for contacting members via Email. If anyone is interested in contests and other offerings from us, we have a separate newsletter.



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> thank goodness for good, solid unbiased forums such as this and VFTT!


Thanks riverc0il. We're always open to suggestions. One thing I like best about VFTT is that Darren makes himself readily available for feedback. I try to take the same approach. The AMC boards seem to have these mystery admins who don't participate much - just a result of it being a large organization, I guess. AlpineZone is much more similar to VFTT as it's basically myself and a friend that admnister the site. Again, feedback is always welcome.


----------

